# Help choosing van model - mobile coffee



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi guys,

Im looking for some suggestions as to which models of van/cars might match my criteria.

After much deliberation, I've decided serving from the rear suits me best, so vehicle will need rear doors.

Criteria

-sub £2500

-small petrol engine, preferred.

-unusual, interesting appearance

-needs to be driven to events, so Ape is not viable

-no long wheelbase monsters

I'm swaying towards a Suzuki carry or a rascal. But they do suffer from rust.

The other option is one of the many 'modern' Citreons etc, which come in 1.3 petrol engines and don't rust. However I fear this sort of van will not help my chances when trying to get into events, as they seem to want quirky vans.

Events are not the be all and end all, as I plan to make roadside and industrial estates my bread and butter, but I don't want to hinder myself.

Any input appreciated. Maybe a good enough paint job could go someway to making a dull van have a bit more character?

Thanks all


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Nissan S Cargo (snail van).... Quirky and practical


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

How about a VW transporter van with single hatchback style rear door to give you a roof over your workspace?


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Nissan s cargo.. fantastic suggestion, however they seem to be holding their value at circa 5k

VW transporter is a diesel, which jm trying to avoid. Also, I'm 6,3, so will need horizontal doors, and a lightweight awning coming back for bad weather.

I'm thinking my best option would be the more modern french van, but try and make it look less white van ish, with some nice wheels, and subtle mods.

I've seen some clad in wood - too extreme for me, but maybe touches of wood and and colour might help.

Any artistic people please help









Or am I getting too hung up on looks? Do event organisers really care if it's not a classic vehicle? I can't imagine boot sales etc would care.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1989-Nissan-S-Cargo-1480cc-Automatic-Van-Black-Silver-Elec-Sunroof-Alloys/182873222479?hash=item2a9417ed4f:g:-7oAAOSwAC1Z-4QV


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Didn't want to start another thread..

Just wanted people's thoughts on serving coffee from the side Vs rear of your van.

Any pros and cons which might not be obvious?


----------

